# Le père noël de Macgé !



## dool (5 Décembre 2006)

Alors voil&#224;, pour faire echo au fil "moi j'connais plein de gens sur macg&#233;, bon je les connais plus ou moins mais je les appr&#233;cie pour les choses certaines qu'ils m'apportent" (non je ne mettrais pas le lien, faites pas chier)...je vous propose ici d'offrir vos cadeaux de no&#235;l aux ci-nomm&#233;s !

Avec sinc&#233;rit&#233;, j'offre mes premiers pr&#233;sents : 
- Pour toi, Grug, ce petit rien &#224; poser sur ton bureau pour encore plus d'oeuvres d'art !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Pour le purfils, papa no&#235;l pense aux petits bouts de gras qui tombent sur la table quand tu d&#233;gustes ta cochonaille 
- Pour Ma Do, il para&#238;t que le plaisir des yeux comptent aussi ! (c'est pour les collectionneuses aussi qu'ils disent !)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je vous laisse fourrer la hotte publiquement !!!


----------



## Captain_X (5 Décembre 2006)

y'a une contrep&#233;trie dans la derni&#232;re phrase ?


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Pour Ma Do, il para&#238;t que le plaisir des yeux comptent aussi !



C'est clair. Et c'est tr&#232;s beau 

Tiens, commande toi un AR Montpellier/Thonon (n&#176;CB par mp). Je t'attends, et d&#233;p&#234;che toi ! :love:


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est clair. Et c'est très beau
> 
> Tiens, commande toi un AR Montpellier/Thonon (n°CB par mp). Je t'attends, et dépêche toi ! :love:




C'est ta nouvelle collection de jouets tous ces trucs roses là ??!!  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (5 Décembre 2006)

au cas o&#249; tu passes &#224; la maison
tu voyageras "l&#233;ger" comme &#231;a


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> au cas où tu passes à la maison
> tu voyageras "léger" comme ça


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

Tiens Capi, pendant que dool sera en voyage, relis ça 
Et garde cette édition précieusement, la nouvelle est vraiment à chier.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

J'offre un de mes plumes à Webo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Un appartement blanc avec vue sur Paris, un loft à Manhattan, une bastide dans les Alpilles, quelques fleurs, quelques livres, une orangeade sous la glycine, un rire dans la montagne

Pour finir, n'offrir que ce qui ne s'achète pas. Les heures volées à la tristesse. Ton sourire.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé un caillou pour supermoquette !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Un verre de Beaujolais à Patochman ....






Bon voilà pour ma hotte ce soir.

Et vous avez pensé à mettre un petit quelque chose dans l'enveloppe avec la lettre pour le Père Noël pour qu'il vous apporte les cadeaux, parce qu'il en reçoit des demandes hein mais jamais personne ne lui offre quelque chose .... au Père Noël !


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour finir, n'offrir que ce qui ne s'achète pas. Les heures volées à la tristesse. Ton sourire.




Jolie lettre (vivante) de père noël.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

pour Backcat, afin de r&#233;compenser ses efforts et d'avoir d&#233;crocher un nouveau "sponsor" apr&#232;s 3 ans de tractations :






3 c'est un minimum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Des bottes pour Princess Tatav


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Un






Pour WebO


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> pour Backcat, afin de r&#233;compenser ses efforts et d'avoir d&#233;crocher un nouveau "sponsor" apr&#232;s 3 ans de tractations :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci mon Capi !!!!   
Me faire offrir des m&#233;dailles de ski, j'ai peur que ce soit la seule solution pour moi d'en avoir maintenant


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2006)

Le papier d'emballage, j'aime pas ça...





_ne demandez pas pour qui c'est, c'est écrit dessus_


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Un
> 
> 
> Pour WebO



Merci, ainsi je saurai quoi offrir à sylko.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

La conserverie I PATOCHI® Vous offre à tous votre poids en cassoulet surfin... :love:


----------



## dool (6 Décembre 2006)

Je fait un lot spécial gamerZ...

Pour toi mon Bassou, puisqu'elle doit être bien usée l'autre ! Ce présent.

A Papy Gkat, on en a jamais de trop.

Global, pour les journées grillades, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il fasse beau : a ton aise.

Num, si un jour je te recroise, pour te remercier de tout ce que tu as fait pour nous...il viens de loin celui-là

Pour Hurri, elle est moins félée que toi mais ça peux te servir...

Ned, pour t'entrainer :love:

Enfin Chaton, il y a tant de choses qui ne se quantifient pas que je voudrait t'offrir, pour l'avenir...mais en attendant, pour fêter tes victoires sur la vie, tu mettras ceci sur qui tu voudras ! 

Merci à vous mes compagnons !!!


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

j'offre l'intégrale des Residents remasterisés dolby digital sur K7 TDK type II (Chrome) à Philire pour son aimable initiation 






et pour les autres ? attendez, je réfléchis...

pour Pascal 77 (notez bien le "espace") le recueil des meilleurs jeu de mots de Carlos...




et pour les autres ? attendez, je réfléchis, encore...

pour Patochman : un reblochon bien fait et une bouteille de génépi




et pour les autres ? attendez... tiiin, j'arrête pas de réfléchir... ah ben si. Là j'arrête, jusqu'à la prochaine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Patochman, un sanglier, avec lequel il il pourra faire du saucisson.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


>



Moi je voulais offrir une perruque &#224; Patoch mais il semble bien qu'il en ait d&#233;j&#224; une...

  

Du coup j'ai trouv&#233; une autre id&#233;e :




Un petit chat pour mon patoch, comme &#231;a il pourra mettre plein de photo de son petit chat qu'il aime dans le fil de nos animaux de compagnie.
En posture d&#233;cal&#233;e ou pas, il choisira. 



edit : bizarre cette balise IMG qui marche po... Bourr&#233; de bugs, Vbull en ce moment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Ed_Latronche...
Ce tirage photographique très rare au thème allégorique...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Amok, une geole toute neuve pour pouvoir y faire croupir les malheureux bannis  (puis vu que les iPods sont plus a la mode pour son supplice du meme nom  comme quoi faut se recycler, hehe :rateau: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Ah ui... et avec une belle cravache en cuir dernier modele :love:





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour BackCat...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour BackCat...


Moi, j'aurai plutôt choisi ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'aurai plutôt choisi ça.



Certes... Mais considérablement moins contondant...


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et vous avez pensé à mettre un petit quelque chose dans l'enveloppe avec la lettre pour le Père Noël pour qu'il vous apporte les cadeaux, parce qu'il en reçoit des demandes hein mais jamais personne ne lui offre quelque chose .... au Père Noël !


oui je lui offre le droit de travailler le 25 décembre... et qu'il la ramène pas, il est payé 50% plus cher que pour une journée normale 

tiens, on vient de me dire que le père noel n existe pas ???? c'est encore pire, il a un emploi fictif !!! :afraid: en prison !!! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour odr&#233;, des vacances ici :

*Autruches-Land

33690 Grignols, T 05 56 25 60 26

L'un des plus grands centres d'&#233;levage en France abrite qq 400 " ratites " : autruches, &#233;meus, casoars...le plus : la boutique des produits de l'autruche (p&#226;t&#233;s, confits, cuirs et plumes)*


Pas la peine de pr&#233;ciser que la dur&#233;e du s&#233;jour est illimit&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour BackCat...


Roh punaise !!!! :love: Je suis g&#226;t&#233; !!!! :rose:
Merci


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

ca va &#234;tre ta f&#234;te


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'offre la panoplie parfaite a macinside (a retirer chez Maxi Toys)  :


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca va être ta fête


 

Ou celles des autres. Question de point de vue


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour BackCat...


Perso je l'aurais plut&#244;t vu pour jp.
Comme &#231;a, il serait plus emmerd&#233; avec les dosages, toutes ces conneries, il serait vachement plus productif au boulot.


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2006)

Impossible de réunir des cadeaux utiles aux MacGégés sans se ruiner !

 :mouais:    :mouais:  

Des milliers et des milliers de dicos et de grammaires !

  :sleep:  :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

_en meme temps s'ils ont Safari... pas besoin de depences inutiles  tu fais un tuto pour le correcteur ortographique _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour Ed_Latronche...
> Ce tirage photographique très rare au thème allégorique...



:love:





Et pour Patoch, une bonne bouteille!


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

...de flotte  

Un petit chateau La Pompe, rien de tel a l'approche des fetes... hehe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon... je commence ma tourn&#233;e &#233;galement, et contrairement &#224; l'usage, je ne garde pas le meilleur pour la fin 
Un petit cadeau pour mado donc


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Pour Amok, une geole toute neuve pour pouvoir y faire croupir les malheureux bannis  (puis vu que les iPods sont plus a la mode pour son supplice du meme nom  comme quoi faut se recycler, hehe :rateau: )
> 
> ​



Hé hé, merci très chère... Si je ne me trompe pas, il s'agit de la prison de la ville de St Pierre, en Martinique, dont les murs épais protégèrent le seul survivant de la catastrophe éruptive de 1908. Si j'en parle, c'est parce que le bougre purgeait une peine pour avoir déambulé saoul dans les rues de la ville. Comme quoi, l'alcool peut parfois sauver la vie !


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Au plaisir bel ami :love: (comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours des choses :rose: )


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour alèm :


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4080316 a dit:
			
		

> Bon... je commence ma tournée également, et contrairement à l'usage, je ne garde pas le meilleur pour la fin
> Un petit cadeau pour mado donc



tu veux  dire LA meilleure déjà ... et t'entend quoi par meilleur ?

et pis tu lui as fait quoi à ta bagnole elle te plait pu ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon allez, pour l'Amok notre chouette, chouette modo : 






Avec un petit panier pour les courses : les soupes, les purées...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Et la boiboite pour son dentier tant que tu y es   :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

Et pour BackCat notre chouette, chouette modo :






(J'hésitais avec un truc pour faire ses griffes, là, mais en fait non, pas besoin. )


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et la boiboite pour son dentier tant que tu y es   :rateau:



Ben...
J'ai hésité aussi, hein...
Avec ça :





Mais bon, des sonotones il en a déjà plein, DocEvil lui en envoie un nouveau à chaque St Valentin (à chaque fois il oublie qu'il lui en a offert un l'année précédente).


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, pour Nountchak, je me disais qu'il a d&#233;j&#224; 18 points d'avertissement. Alors je pense que les modos du bar vont se cotiser pour lui offrir les 12 qui manquent ! 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et la boiboite pour son dentier tant que tu y es   :rateau:



Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2006)

Si vous avez besoin d'un coup de main pour emballer le cadeau...


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Un peigne pour rezba :




​


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Des sex toys pour Doqu&#233;ville : 




​


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hé hé, merci très chère... Si je ne me trompe pas, il s'agit de la prison de la ville de St Pierre, en Martinique, dont les murs épais protégèrent le seul survivant de la catastrophe éruptive de 1908. Si j'en parle, c'est parce que le bougre purgeait une peine pour avoir déambulé saoul dans les rues de la ville. Comme quoi, l'alcool peut parfois sauver la vie !



Pas 1908 : 8 mai 1902 et il y a eu deux survivants _mais sinon c'est bien Louis Cyparis dit Sonson qui état en prison pour ébriété sur la voie publique, il connu ensuite une carrière comme « lhomme qui avait dompté les volcans »_


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2006)

Après le salé, le sucré.

Pour BackCat, même si c'est pas son péché le plus connu. Une petite gourmandise


----------



## dool (6 Décembre 2006)

j'ai ouïe dire qu'il sait en faire bon usage....


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Pas 1908 : 8 mai 1902



Merci, cher comodo, mon clavier a fourché ! 


Pour Backcat, j'avais prévu un collier anti nioubs :




​


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> j'ai ou&#239;e dire qu'il sait en faire bon usage....


 
Quoi, il a grossi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, pour Nountchak, je me disais qu'il a déjà 18 points d'avertissement. Alors je pense que les modos du bar vont se cotiser pour lui offrir les 12 qui manquent !



Nan j'en ai pus, ils ont expiré. 
Toute ma jolie collec envolée... 

Sinon pour tirhum j'ai trouvé un truc sur mesure, trop d'enfer! 






Un cahier de coloriages avec des gens à poil. 
Par contre Ed est tombé dessus hier soir (j'ai beau planquer les cadeaux il a le chic pour toujours les trouver) donc il est un peu crado...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas ma taille ! 
Mais je te remercie pour l'intention  :love: (y'en a en noir ?  )


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2006)

pffff, et voilà. Maintenant on connait la fin d'Igor et Grichka.

Me dis pas que le père noël n'existe pas bobby. Je ne m'en remettrai pas. Stp.


----------



## dool (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour captain......................


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Nephou : J'ai remué ciel et terre pour le trouver en version liquide, mais ca n'existe pas... ​


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Pour Nephou : J'ai remué ciel et terre pour le trouver en version liquide, mais ca n'existe pas... ​


sisi, chez AirLiquide, par bonbonne de 2000m^3


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> sisi, chez AirLiquide, par bonbonne de 2000m^3



Justement : ca il a d&#233;j&#224;. Et c'est pas du v&#233;ritable air de Paris.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Quoi, il a grossi ?



c'est l'inverse qui serait &#233;tonnant

je note que personne n'a les burnes d'offrir a backcat :






Rassure toi minou y'a que  les 20 premiers cm qui sont douloureux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Dommage, t'avais bien commenc&#233;... :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4080651 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, t'avais bien commencé... :mouais:



rooh c'est un modèle latex tu crains rien et au pire y'a une fille ou 2 à qui ça ferait plaisir


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi !



Mais voyons mon ami :love:

Vous savez bien que je ne l'oserais !   :love: jamais je n'oserais n'est-ce que tourner à la dérision le sérieux et l'autorité de sa majesté...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Momo et son mari .


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Un jacuzzi pour BackCat 






et un panier très confortable :


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Jojo un sac de boxe personnalis&#233; pour s'entra&#238;ner :


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour iceandfire : un chat hybride bouledogue fran&#231;ais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour:
Derennes
Rennesman
reineman
Rhaineman
Vesuve
Vertume
Masturbin
etc...





:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est pas tr&#232;s joli comme race de chat en tout cas :sick: je suis s&#251;re que m&#234;me Morph&#233;e se sauverait en courant 

et pour toi Tibo, un beau fond d'&#233;cran tout sobre   

Edith - Patoche, on voit pas ton image


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4080651 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, t'avais bien commencé... :mouais:


Il est lui-même comme le « porte-chat » qu'il nous présente : ça commence bien, ça finit mal.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Des sex toys pour Doqu&#233;ville&#8230;


Merci mon loup, mais le seul _sex toy_ qui me convienne a plus de conversation et il est bien au-dessus de tes moyens (les miens, j't'en parle m&#234;me pas&#8230 

P.S. : J'attends les bonnes blagues fines qui suivent d'ordinaire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Edith - Patoche, on voit pas ton image


Vbulletin est vicelard comme pas deux... Même feuquiou ne passe pas dans une URL...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Bureau du Père Noël
Village du cercle polaire
FIN 96930 Rovaniemi 
Finlande.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bureau du Père Noël
> Village du cercle polaire
> FIN 96930 Rovaniemi
> Finlande.



Et hop!... Un colis qui fait tic tac pour la vieille burne...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et hop!... Un colis qui fait tic tac pour la vieille burne...



Avec le nombre de colis "Tic-Tac" qu'il reçoit, m'étonne pas que les glaces du Pôle Nord fondent ..


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2006)

un banc  de muscu pour éviter *les Fesses plates...* à toux ceux qui restent des heures assis sur leur chaises....







 :rateau:


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2006)

et pour les filles...  des halt&#232;res






 tr&#232;s design de P. Starck... pour se muscler les bras et pouvoir mettre de grandes baffes...:rateau:

PS: Pour elisnice...  se faire des pectoraux d'enfer pour ne jamais les voir tomber... les seins bien s&#251;r...


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et hop!... Un colis qui fait tic tac pour la vieille burne...


En parlant de vieille burne.... une paire de......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... pour que sonny puisse s'arracher sa paire....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Décembre 2006)

pour Roberto :




 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et pour toi Tibo, un beau fond d'écran tout sobre



Merci  Je retourne faire mes courses pour la suite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour Patoch, pour les soirées Rimaimbeur...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour les "chers" disparus des forums :


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2006)

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour LEs filles qui adorent le chocolat...  :rateau: Dool, MAdo, Lumai, Modernthing, Elisnice, Nekxa, Maïwen, Odré, Princess, Sylvia, Dory, Malow, Lorna, Sofiping, macounette, Lalouna, Virpen, Inano, Toumaï, Ange, Anntraxh, Galatée, Pitchoune, Aurelie, Marie, Imimi, Tyittebulle, Mamacass, Mamyblue....  j'en oublie...sans doute   :love:


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

et pour ceux qui aiment tes confitures y'a rien ????


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> et pour ceux qui aiment tes confitures y'a rien ????









 un dîner quand vous voulez Monsieur CaptainX


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> un
> d&#238;ner quand vous voulez Monsieur CaptainX





avec plaisir

et apr&#232;s on va au th&#233;atre : 






en plus elle m&#234;me pas nicoise pfff ca part mal


----------



## Captain_X (7 Décembre 2006)

et pour avoir encore plein de confiture pour la belle h&#233;l&#232;ne : 






et pour tous ceux que je ne peux citer car la liste serait bien longue :

plume et goudron bien s&#251;r.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour Patoch, pour les soirées Rimaimbeur...  :love:



On avait dit pas les photos de fin aout!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2006)

Pour Patoch :






Une lampe torche pour ton aur&#233;ole. &#192; fixer derri&#232;re l'aur&#233;ole. Plus tu es secou&#233; ou plus tu secoues plus &#231;a la recharge


----------



## dool (7 Décembre 2006)

POur SM :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> POur SM :



celui là est encore plus polyvalent !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a se voit que je transpire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2006)

Pour La Mouette :






J'ai hésité entre ça et le dernier téléphone portable Sony-Ericsson.


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour La Mouette :
> 
> _...histoire de mouette...._


Il existe m&#234;me un long m&#233;trage d'animation de cette histoire.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Je voudrais bien que quelqu'un m'offre de l'aspirine, si possible avant Noël. J'en ai rarement eu autant besoin de qu'aujourd'hui Héhéhé Aïe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je voudrais bien que quelqu'un m'offre de l'aspirine, si possible avant Noël. J'en ai rarement eu autant besoin de qu'aujourd'hui Héhéhé Aïe.


Avec plaisir :







Joyeux Noël !


----------



## philire (7 Décembre 2006)

Qu'as-tu encore mangé?


----------



## Patamach (7 Décembre 2006)

*En avant première et rien que pour vous* 300 places pour la dernière tuerie hollywoodienne: *DARK MISSION*

Non non ne me remerciez pas.


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, puisque t'es là 

T'amènes les verres ?


----------



## Captain_X (7 Décembre 2006)

ou ben toi tu merites :


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Pour alèm :



Merci Alain, je pense que si je retourne à Chaud-Nid, ce sera pour cette maison Art Brut mais j'essayerais de te prévenr plus tôt la prochaine fois ! 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> et un panier très confortable :



ah tiens, je sais quoi faire de l'un des miens quand il tomberont en panne... 

Pour DocEvil


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Décembre 2006)

Pour Tibo afin de reprendre le pouvoir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4082134 a dit:
			
		

> Pour DocEvil


On reconna&#238;t tout de suite le cadeau d'un homme de go&#251;t. Et de c&#339;ur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Moi je l'attends toujours mon cadeau .


----------



## Freelancer (7 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> On reconnaît tout de suite le cadeau d'un homme de goût. Et de cur.


:rose: :rose: :rose: 



C0rentin a dit:


> Moi je l'attends toujours mon cadeau .


il y en a pour deux  :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (8 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi je l'attends toujours mon cadeau .



bah faut avoir des amis pour ça


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> ....
> *macarons*​
> 
> Pour LEs filles qui adorent le chocolat...  :rateau: Dool, MAdo, Lumai, Modernthing, Elisnice, Nekxa, Maïwen, Odré, Princess, Sylvia, Dory, Malow, Lorna, Sofiping, macounette, Lalouna, Virpen, Inano, Toumaï, Ange, Anntraxh, Galatée, Pitchoune, Aurelie, Marie, Imimi, Tyittebulle, Mamacass, Mamyblue....  j'en oublie...sans doute   :love:



:love: :love: :love: Aïe Aïe pour la ligne mais c'est trop bon!!!!!


----------



## elKBron (8 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: *Aïe Aïe pour la ligne* mais c'est trop bon!!!!!


il est vrai que se faire une ligne de chocolat peut être bon, mais bonjour le pif après...


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> il est vrai que se faire une ligne de chocolat peut être bon, mais bonjour le pif après...




   :rateau: Waouu c'est clair ça doit arracher!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> bah faut avoir des amis pour ça



Je repasserai alors ...


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tiens, puisque t'es là
> 
> T'amènes les verres ?



Ok j'amène le service que l'on se transmet de générations en générations ...


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2006)

Des copains pour Corentin.


----------



## elKBron (8 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Des copains pour Corentin.


y a la corsa qui va avec ? non parce que si elle y est, moi, j en voudrais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose:


J'en déduis que nous sommes donc trois à avoir rougi.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour SM, un cours de repet dans les montagnes jurassiennes...  

Si &#231;a te pla&#238;t pas ou que tu l'as d&#233;j&#224;, tu peux le refiler &#224; Beru.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Ouf, toujours pas de cadeau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)




----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est sens&#233; etre quoi  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

Retourne faire un tour sur le fil végétarien...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ouf, toujours pas de cadeau


On va te lier les mains dans des moufles  tu as de la chance, en plus c'est de saison :love:




ainsi on verra si tu pourras toujours flooder :rateau:


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

message d'avertissement pour guiguilap : plus qu'un avertissement et tu es banni 6 mois. si tu n'es pas capable de suivre nos conseils, abstiens-toi de poster. :modo:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour mon "confrère" Mobyduck, un DVD d'animation






Je sais qu'il adore ça.


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2006)

Ed, un pense bête..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ed, un pense bête..


Un pense-b&#234;te... &#231;a n'a jamais aussi bien port&#233; son nom. 

Merci Mado.


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour SonnyBoy : un balcon pour accrocher toutes celles qu'il aura arrachées


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour SonnyBoy : un balcon pour accrocher toutes celles qu'il aura arrachées



Luc G ce ne sont pas des .... , (sinon je ne serais pas permise d'arborer ceci dans ma signature un certain temps  ) mais des courges ... une certaine espèce de courges.

C'était un message à caractère informatif.


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Retourne faire un tour sur le fil végétarien...



Ah et moi qui pensais que tu avais lu _les corps étrangers du rectum_ un article scientifique des plus indispensable ! 

Il n'empêche que c'est une belle idée de cadeau pour enrichir le fondement culturel de tout un chacun ...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2006)

A Stargazer j'offre une Mayamobile pour descendre dans le Sud.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

Hé hé hé ... Je me souviens d'une émission de "Là bas si j'y suis" sur le sujet, proprement édifiante...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> H&#233; h&#233; h&#233; ... Je me souviens d'une &#233;mission de "L&#224; bas si j'y suis" sur le sujet, proprement &#233;difiante...



L'&#233;mission o&#249; il y avait des lectures "hors charte" ?
Si c'est celle - l&#224;, je m'en souviens bien aussi.  

J'&#233;tais au boulot avec mon patron, chacun devant un ordinateur, moi essayant de ne pas pouffer de rire, lui essayant de faire comme si de rien n'&#233;tait parce que c'&#233;tait lui qui choisissait les stations de radio ... Un grand moment !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> A Stargazer j'offre une Mayamobile pour descendre dans le Sud.



Ah ouais je suis chaud comme une  baraque &#224; frites pour &#231;a !  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> H&#233; h&#233; h&#233; ... Je me souviens d'une &#233;mission de "L&#224; bas si j'y suis" sur le sujet, proprement &#233;difiante...



_Profond&#233;ment &#233;difiant_ eu &#233;t&#233; sans doute un terme plus judicieux ..


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

Ce qui me fait penser. Un petit cadeau pour WebO ...

Un lot de lattes ça peut toujours servir ... On sait jamais !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> pour Pascal 77 (notez bien le "espace") le recueil des meilleurs jeu de mots de Carlos...



Mince (façon de parler  ), au premier coup d'il, j'ai cru que c'était le Doc déguisé en Stargazer :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est salaud pour le Doc &#231;a !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour Nephou...






Bisou
Patou

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est salaud pour le Doc ça !


Voire Il doit bien y avoir des choses plus désagréables que d'être dans ta peau. :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> _*Ox*_
> 
> _*Moxy*_



Ox en secret mission pour Virpeen !


----------



## Virpeen (8 Décembre 2006)

lumai... :rose: :love:


----------



## iNano (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour Lumaï :


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2006)

Rhaaa ! :love: Slurp !


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est salaud pour le Doc &#231;a !


Un p'tit m&#233;choui, Berg&#232;re ?


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2006)

*J'ai rencontré la mère noël, elle ne suit plus !*





​


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

*Pour iNano et Virpeen ... *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> *J'ai rencontré la mère noël, elle ne suit plus !*​




*Ouaip, elle a trop forcé*
sur la neige la mère Noel...





:rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (8 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> *Pour iNano et Virpeen ... *
> 
> bonbons... miam​



Ah ouais !!!! 
Je viens d'aller voir : y'a pas de bonbons dans notre cuisine


----------



## iNano (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour la bergère...


----------



## Virpeen (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour la bergère, lumai... and co. ... :love:


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon, on a du faire le tour de la cuisine, là...

Vous nous faites visiter les autres pièces ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, on a du faire le tour de la cuisine, là...
> 
> Vous nous faites visiter les autres pièces ?


Pour le nouvel an, je te propose de passer dans ma cave. Jp et Patoch devraient &#234;tre l&#224;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Pour Amok, un nouveau bureau pour la réception des nioubes :




Avec tout le matériel nécessaire :




Pour pouvoir continuer un travail de modération d'un niveau digne de son statut de "moderatus imperator" ! :king:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux No&#235;l Pascal !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084155 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël Pascal !


Zut ! Grillé ! :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2006)

*Noyeux Joel*
iDuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Noyeux Joel*
> iDuck


Ah ! Enfin un cadeau pour moi ! Merci lepurfils ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084155 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël Pascal !



Merci Chaton, je ne l'avais pas encore :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

Pour DokIveul : 






et  







En espérant qu'avec du matériel décent, ses petites productions ressembleront enfin à quelquechose de correct.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

Et pour Ed Ze Head :





Une combi un peu plus seyante.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Pour Bobbynountchak...





La femme de m&#233;nage, reconnaissante...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084505 a dit:
			
		

> impression de déjà-vu



Dis donc toi...
T'as pas tout lu le fil, coquin!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Ouais... mais bon. Je me suis dit que 2 fois le m&#234;me cadeau, dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, &#231;a ne pouvait que te (nous...) rendre service  Puis j'ai mieux formul&#233; non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4084513 a dit:
			
		

> Puis j'ai mieux formulé non ?



J'approuverai bien, mais je voudrais pas m'exposer à une vendetta, derrière...
Tu me mets en position délicate, là, tu sais?


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour pouvoir continuer un travail de mod&#233;ration d'un niveau digne de son statut de "moderatus imperator" ! :king:



ET pour Pascal...      ... VISSI


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> ET pour Pascal...      ... VISSI



Si ma femme tombe la dessus, je suis un homme mort, salaud ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2006)

On appelle bien &#231;a la petite mort non ? 

Ah ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En esp&#233;rant qu'avec du mat&#233;riel d&#233;cent, ses petites productions ressembleront enfin &#224; quelque chose de correct.


Finalement, j'ai des raisons de penser qu'on te traite encore trop bien sur ces forums&#8230; :hein: 

_Mais merci pour le chouette cadeau._ 

EDIT : Puis, tant que j'y suis, je t'offre &#231;a. Tu verras, c'est tr&#232;s complet et &#231;a t'&#233;vitera de saloper tous les rideaux chez toi.


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ma femme tombe la dessus, je suis un homme mort, salaud ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> :love:



Chauve qui peut ?

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2006)

3 semi-remorques, remplis de cartons de parfums, tous différents, garés rue de Ménilmontant :love: (fais de la place dans ta salle de bain teo..)



Dont un pour Amok


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> EDIT : Puis, tant que j'y suis, je t'offre ça. Tu verras, c'est très complet et ça t'évitera de saloper tous les rideaux chez toi.



Ah pitin je viens de comprendre le coup des rideaux!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

5 jours. Pas mal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 5 jours. Pas mal.


Ouais mais c'&#233;tait un drap, pas des rideaux aussi.

Il m'a induit en erreur le veule.


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> 3 semi-remorques, remplis de cartons de parfums, tous différents, garés rue de Ménilmontant :love: (fais de la place dans ta salle de bain teo..)
> 
> Dont un pour Amok



En ce moment, y'a travaux devant chez moi, 3 semis et tu bloques un quart de Paris  Pour ton semi pour Amok, je sais que ça lui fera plaisir, je me réjouis d'avance qu'il vienne passer une soirée dans ma douche mon appartement pour en prendre possession (j'ai une grande cave pour le stockage ).

Moi j'offre un joli plateau à :love: Macelene et à La Sagesse, grandes prêtresses des sushis et sashimis :love: (ainsi qu'à quelques autres voraces qui se reconnaitront).

_Et je me dis que ça me donne des idées pour mon Réveillon _


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> En ce moment, y'a travaux devant chez moi, 3 semis et tu bloques un quart de Paris  Pour ton semi pour Amok, je sais que ça lui fera plaisir, je me réjouis d'avance qu'il vienne passer une soirée dans ma douche mon appartement pour en prendre possession (j'ai une grande cave pour le stockage ).
> 
> Moi j'offre un joli plateau à :love: Macelene et à La Sagesse, grandes prêtresses des sushis et sashimis :love: (ainsi qu'à quelques autres voraces qui se reconnaitront).
> 
> ...



ne te fais pas de sushis, ça va s'arranger !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ne te fais pas de sushis, ça va s'arranger !




*Toi par contre*
ça va pas mieux...




:modo:
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Allez PurFils&#8230; Soit pas comme &#231;a en plein avent !  C'est all&#233;gresse et joie qui sont au programme 
Tiens : pour te mettre en joie, cadeau pour toi !


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2006)

Merci Dool pour le cadeau d'entrainement (en attendant les vraies :love: )

Heu sinon, je sais pas quoi te commander chez mon père Noël pour toi.....voyons..voyons.....pour commencer :


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment plein de délicatesse en ce moment NED :mouais:


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Vraiment plein de délicatesse en ce moment NED :mouais:



Ha ba j'avais oublié ton cadeau à toi, tiens :






Mouuuarf !


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour -lepurfilsdelasagesse- et sa sublime collection (et c'est de saison ;-)):





y'a un lien pour aussi s'en faire soi-même  effet terrible


----------



## Craquounette (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour starmac c'est plein de vitamines les mandarines : comme &#231;a &#224; la rentr&#233;e tu seras en forme pour affronter la horde des nioubes qui vont d&#233;barquer...




J'ai 2 kilo en stock


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour papylancer une petite montre fort sympathique ...  






L'agent qui l'accompagne est bien sûr fourni avec !


----------



## dool (15 Décembre 2006)

Tiens berg&#232;re !








edit : NED, si je t'attrape, je te mange !!!!


----------



## ange_63 (15 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Tiens bergère !



waouuu elle va être belle notre bergère avec ça!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Décembre 2008)

Et cette année ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Décembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Et cette année ?


Nostalgique et en manque de cadeau ?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Et cette année ?



Cette année...


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Et cette année ?



Fais une recherche©


----------

